# Genesis Account new book.



## johnny (Jul 23, 2015)

Anyone reading Jonathan D. Sarfati's latest book The Genesis Account

My Minister Kevin Ridley never fails to obtain great books for us, 
and this is another winner in my humble opinion. 

Its published by Creation Ministries. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Cymro (Jul 23, 2015)

I am halve way through it at the moment and finding it very informative.


----------

